
How to build a 8 GPU password cracker - kungfudoi
https://www.shellntel.com/blog/2017/2/8/how-to-build-a-8-gpu-password-cracker
======
oneguynick
Hashview and Hashtopussy need to get together and talk. Would be a great
combination of the technologies.

[https://bitbucket.org/seinlc/hashtopussy](https://bitbucket.org/seinlc/hashtopussy)

------
clickok
Eight GTX 1080s on a board that apparently has eight 16x PCI slots. The 2620
v3[1] has a maximum of 40 PCI lanes, so the GPUs are likely running in an 8x
configuration.

At what point do issues with PCI bandwidth start to limit hashing power? Would
this rig be faster with four Pascal Titan X cards?

\---

1\. [https://ark.intel.com/products/83352/Intel-Xeon-
Processor-E5...](https://ark.intel.com/products/83352/Intel-Xeon-
Processor-E5-2620-v3-15M-Cache-2_40-GHz)

